# glucose test, blood reagent strip



## laura vangroningen (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I haven't done much coding for pathology, and I'm needing an explanation on the difference between two codes.  82948 Glucose; blood, reagent strip   and 82962 glucose, blood by glucose monitoring device(s) cleared by the FDA specifically for home use.   If the blood strip is being administered in the office for the purpose of monitoring the glucose level...  would it be 82948?  I have a dr who is charging both codes.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Stefanie (Nov 30, 2010)

82962 -This test is used to monitor disorders of carbohydrate metabolism. This test reports blood glucose monitoring by an FDA-approved device. While the code states that it is for home use, these devices may also be used in the physician office. Blood is obtained by finger stick. Method is enzymatic, electrochemical, or spectrophotometry by small portable device designed for home glucose testing. 

82948 - This test is used to monitor disorders of carbohydrate metabolism. Blood specimen is obtained by finger stick. A drop of blood is placed on the reagent strip for a specified amount of time. When the prescribed amount of time has elapsed, the strip is blotted and the reagent strip is compared to a color chart. Method is reagent strip with visual comparison.

Hope this helps


----------

